# Ford 3000 Engine Trouble



## Will3000 (Feb 22, 2012)

hello i bought a Ford 3000. Wasnt running at that time. I got in stared after a while. I put new piston rings in it, head skimmed, valves repaired, injectors repaired, injector pump tested, new oil filters and new lift pump, engine and pump timing all checked 

Still after all this work done the engine seems not to be running right , like only running at 80% and is back firing and very smokey.

Anyone have any ideas of what could be the problem here or what else i could get checked?

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Are the timing gear marks all lined up on the timing gears?? There are three pairs of marks on the timing gears that must all be lined up at the same time. Your shop manual should have a photo illustrating these marks all lined up. 

Do you have a CAV injection pump?? There are timing marks on the top of the mounting base. Set this up at "zero".

How much did you shave off of the head??


----------

